# Travel insurance



## Snowys (Apr 27, 2012)

What do people do about travel insurance when they are away in Europe in their van?

The van insurance covers the actual vehicle for accidents and breakdowns and up to now we have always had an annual multi-trip worldwide policy for medical expenses and any other eventualities for both van trips and other holidays

We have always had a good 'friends and families' deal with our insurer til now but they will not renew the policy this year because I have reached the grand old age of 65

Looking for an alternative the first quote I have for an annual multi-trip European policy is well over twice what I was paying for my previous world-wide policy so not very attractive

Thinking that it might be better now to arrange cover for each trip individually - what do others do? - is there travel insurance policy out there specifically geared to the needs of motorhomers doing a couple of 60 day European trips a year?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

65 and can't get travel insurance?? ffs - you're hardly past middle age.... :wink: 

in my experience, annual policies still work out cheaper than taking out 3/4 individual trip policies PLUS the added benefit of only having to think about it once per annum

take a look at some of the price comparison websites for quotes - most cover travel insurance these days.

fwiw - I've just renewed our annual travel insurance policy for Europe with Snowcard, but my wife and I (both 60) are still nuts when it comes to sport so we ski, do triathlon, climb, ski our etc and this company covers all that to whatever level we need. and they insure people up to age 75.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I, too, am struggling to find cover for us both. We are in our sixties but horror of horrors Chris has had a heart attack, followed by pneumonia, and getting him covered is a nightmare.

Nationwide have just sent us details of their free travel insurance to go with their current account. I wonder if they accept oldies with health problems. I doubt it!


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Have you tried Staysure - the happily cover over 65s plus a massive list of pre existing conditions and will quote for more complicated ones.


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Best quote I have had so far is with Staysure, £276 for Europe with 60 day individual trip limit. This includes various medical conditions for me and OH (blood pressure, type 2 diabetes etc).

My previous insurers, Able to Travel, were only £163 last year but this was 45 day max trip. A2T do 64 and under, Staysure 65 and under. I am 65 on 5 Feb so delaying taking out insurance until 4th, first trip isn't until 17th.

A bonus is that Staysure emailed a 5% discount on the above price after I hadn't accepted their quote within a few days! So obviously there is room to manouvre and there might be a cheaper company but I am getting fed up looking around.

I did use a comparison site but all of the cheaper sites I looked at either did not cover 60 day trips (many limited it to 30 days for 65+) or did not include private medical treatment - IMO essential for Spain.

I would be very interested if you find anything significantly cheaper!

Alan


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

We insure our van with Comfort and have added on a health insurance policy with them. We can be away for 180 days at a time. Covers Europe and Morocco as well. My husband is 66 now and is still covered. They asked for a list of what was wrong with him and medication he was taking and said OK.


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

Regarding the Nationwide free travel, Insurance that comes with the current account, we have this, if you read, it says to ring if you have medical conditions, I am 62 with high blood pressure and they still cover me for no extra cost, as long as I am only taking one medication for it. Theymay cover you for a small cost if you have more severe problems, it is worth ringing the number.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We have moved from Saga who covered us without any questions and are now with Shield who allow two 90 day tripe and more if wanted.
Using the 'Insurance' tab on the menu above may be a good starting point.
Frank Pickles 90 days
Adrian Flux 60 days
Campton
Safeguard and others were all fine. Only Sureterm would not cover vehicles over £25,000.

Too old at 65!!

I am 73

Alan


----------

